
Application logs best practices - slawosz
http://slawosz.github.io/2015/10/14/logging-best-practices/
======
cauterize
Take this one step farther and factor out the prose and use something that is
aggregate-able.

e.g. Started POST /friends/import -> post.started./friends/import

Why this approach hasn't taken off is baffling.

------
slawosz
Interesting blog article how to structure logs for monolitic or service
oriented application.

